# Installing window blinds



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

The picture is not appearing.


----------



## work2do (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry, I can see it on my screen. Let me try attaching it.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Is the bit with the blue tape part of the window?


----------



## work2do (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm not sure how to answer that. Maybe this is a better picture. The window itself is wood and is in a white, vinyl track. Next to the track is a wooden molding and then there is a strip of about 2 inches between the window track molding. That is where the tape is. Beyond that it's just the wood trim that is installed on the wall around the window. I can't see where there would be anything functional in the area behind the strip that would impact the warranty. It seems like it's just filler to accommodate for the width (2x6 construction) of the exterior walls.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

That part with the blue tape on it is called a jamb extension.

I'd be really surprised if your warranty said anything at all about not screwing blinds to the jamb extension. 

Probably what people had meant to tell you is to not attach the blinds to the window itself -- that probably woud void the warranty, because it would be easy to put a screw into the glass, or break the seal on the double-pane, or whatever.

But the jamb extension isn't part of the window, as you said, it's just a filler strip to hide the framing.


----------



## work2do (Sep 26, 2009)

That's what I was hoping to hear. It didn't make a lot sense to me either. 

Thanks for you help!


----------

